# I keep missing classes..



## Ryukil (Jun 2, 2011)

I have trouble getting myself out of the door. I may also be using anxiety as an excuse to be lazy. I mean it definitely does suck, but I have a fairly good tolerance rate. Please help me to get motivated? I am going to regret missing these classes later... It's a mix of anxiety and laziness I guess. Anyway, I don't want to miss ANYMORE classes. Help?


----------



## No1uno (Mar 2, 2013)

You are likely to feel more motivated if you attend the classes. It may reduce anxiety too, when you perhaps realise that things aren't as bad as you thought they may be. I do it sometimes too; I'm feeling tired and I convince myself the reason I am not going in is due to anxiety. Just go in and I'm sure all will be well.


----------



## ForeverInBloom (Oct 4, 2010)

Not going to class isn't going to help you. I skipped some classes because I overslept and wouldn't go to them, even if I would be there 5 minutes late had I gone, out of sheer laziness and possible anxiety. Having done that, I missed some important concepts; the classes I missed were calculus and biology.

Go to them, you will regret it later if you don't.


----------



## Meghan202 (Jan 7, 2014)

I have the same problem as you. It helps to take it slow. If you can push yourself to get to school, even if you don't sit in the class congratulate yourself! You've overcome something even by something so small and others may not understand the trouble you go through the same way you do.


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

.


----------

